# 58 Green Hornet Tank Bike



## phantom (Jan 5, 2019)

Thought this was a 26 " bike when I told the guy on CL I would take it. ( was buying for parts ) When I saw it was a 24" it was too nice to pass on with a little clean up. First girls bike I ever bought. Beautiful S7's, Bendix hub, scripted grips and original paint. Westwinds are in great shape with no cracking or checking. No rust on horn unit and clean tank and undersides of fenders. No headlight or rear reflector and I'm sure messinger seat isn't original but looks like new. Originally bought at Memphis Motorcycle Company, decal on seat tube post. I will most likely flip this back on CL.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 5, 2019)

nice shape... I could never bring myself to part a bike in that good of shape. girls or not.


----------



## phantom (Jan 5, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice shape... I could never bring myself to part a bike in that good of shape. girls or not.



If I was a collector I would have the same perspective, but I'm not. If I part it out, down to a bare frame, it is conservatively $350 in total parts. If I sell it it's probably worth half that.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2019)

Very nice, would never consider parting it!


----------



## phantom (Jan 6, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Very nice, would never consider parting it!



Guys, I get it, I really do. I am not a collector. I eventually sell everything I buy, either complete or in parts. Usually if it's a quick easy sell I go that route. Sometimes I part out thus helping several people trying to complete a project.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 8, 2019)

phantom said:


> Guys, I get it, I really do. I am not a collector. I eventually sell everything I buy, either complete or in parts. Usually if it's a quick easy sell I go that route. Sometimes I part out thus helping several people trying to complete a project.




Whens the part out post coming out ?


----------



## phantom (Jan 8, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Whens the part out post coming out ?



Sold the bike on CL today, about an hour after I listed it.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 8, 2019)

phantom said:


> Sold the bike on CL today, about an hour after I listed it.




Oh , thank God I could never part out a bike that nice ! Lol


----------



## phantom (Jan 11, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Whens the part out post coming out ?



LOL.....It already has from the guy I sold it to locally.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/153334097090


----------

